# Costo de licencia de Visual Basic 6



## jorge andrada (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola a todos, una ves mas aqui haciendo mis consultas jeje.

esta ves pregunto lo siquiente:

cunato me cuasta la licencia para poder programar en visual basic, y me imajino que debe haber otra licencia para poder vender mis programas. 

quisiera saber cuanto cuesta y tambien donde puedo conseguirla, soy de tucuman argentina. desde ya gracias y como siempre agradecido con sus respuestas.

Otra pregunta, podria usar visual studio 2008 o 2010? o sea vendrian a ser versiones mucho mas nuevas y mejoradas de visual basic? puedo escribir un programa de vb6 y correra en VS?


----------



## hcluf (Nov 5, 2010)

ya no se venden visual basic 6 expiro hace años ahora podes conseguir licencia de visual .net 2010 y podes conseguir licencia de estudiante


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 5, 2010)

El tema es que desarrolle unos programas que unas empresas me lo quieren comprar pero necesitan que mi programa tenga licencia, d ultima si corre en el Visual studio 2008 o 2010, lo paso al programa para el visual studio.  pero teine que ser licencia de desarrolador y licencia para vender al programa. por eso no busco la de estudiante.

y que significa que expiro la licencia de vb? que puedo usarla libremente o que ya no la puedo usar mas?


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 5, 2010)

visual basic 6 es antiquísimo y ya no hay soporta sobre eso... claro que puedes usarlo libremente a no ser por las políticas de las empresas a las que les quieres vender (como es tu caso)... En mi opinión migra tu programa a alguna versión del .Net y compra la licencia.

saludos.


----------



## wwert (Feb 21, 2011)

ByAxel tu respuesta no ayuda, yo tambien ice un programa en vb6 y necesito venderlo, pero la misma pregunta, no pienso pasarlo al 2008  que es totalmente distinto y muchos por no decir casi todos los procedimientos no funcionan asi que no insistan, pero la pregunta es que impedimentos legales tengo para distribuirlo, es que acaso tengo que comprar la licencia o pagar comisiones a microsoft, favor si alguien me ayuda dicha informacion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2011)

wwert dijo:


> ByAxel tu respuesta no ayuda


Claro que ayuda! Que a vos no te guste lo que sucede es otro problema, pero el VB6 ya no se comercializa por que es viejísimo!



wwert dijo:


> yo tambien ice un programa en vb6 y necesito venderlo, pero la misma pregunta, no pienso pasarlo al 2008  que es totalmente distinto y muchos por no decir casi todos los procedimientos no funcionan asi que no insistan, pero la pregunta es que impedimentos legales tengo para distribuirlo, es que acaso tengo que comprar la licencia o pagar comisiones a microsoft, favor si alguien me ayuda dicha informacion.


Si hiciste un programa en VB6 y no tienes la licencia de desarrollador...hummmmmm....ya vamos mal, por que parece que has "pedido prestado" el software y eso no es correcto.
Por otra parte, la licencia NO EXPIRA, lo que sucede es que vos has estado usando el VB6 de una manera "no muy santa"  y, dado que ahora ya no se comercializa, te va a ser muy difícil conseguir una copia ORIGINAL con la licencia respectiva. Lo que no puedes hacer es usar VB6 sin la licencia...y mucho menos vender lo que produzcas.
Y sí...le vas a tener que pagar a MS. *Probablemente* (no lo sé) la versión de VB .NET te autorice a hacer programas en la versión vieja de VB6 y comercializarlos, pero para eso necesitas compilarlo bajo la plataforma .NET y distribuirlo luego.
Tendrás que consultar con un abogado o con MS para tener una respuesta certera.


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 22, 2011)

tienes dos opciones, como abras visto mas arriba ami me paso lo mismo, pero en mi caso me a convenido pasar mis programas a VB.net visual studio 2010.
pero yo averiguando temas legales llegue a lo siguiente, o cambias de VB 6 a VB.net, que por cierto no es tan diferente como pensabamos, o sea me resulto mucho mas facil de lo que esperaba la migracios de mis programas, pero bueno eso ya depende de cada uno.
y la otra es que busques comrarle el programa con licencia a una persona que en algun momento lo haya trabajado al VB6 con licencia, asi como se hacen con los taxis, que se venden las licencias, bueno puedes comprar a otra persona que si tenga la licencia, y mediante legales haces el traspaso a tu nombre. tene en cuenta que necesitas minimo dos licencias.   necesitas la licencia como programador, que es para utilizar el programa y otra licencia para poder usar tus programas, o sea otra para vender tus programas, pero la verdad si alguien te la vende serian vastnte baratas, con que consigas la licencia de programador creo que ya seria suficiente para ti.. suerte    yo tampoco queria saver nada con migrar a VB.net, pero sin embargo ahora digo como no lo hice antes, te ahorras muchos traspapeleos y por sobre todo estas actualizado, bueno pero cada uno con lo suyo, que te salga bien todo y suerte


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tenés la opción de comprar la licencia para VS y usarla para tu VB6 (por supuesto no podrás usar la licencia para ambas cosas, solo será válido uno de los productos).


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2011)

Puedes comprar un VB6 usado.. de alguna otra persona que no lo usa mas por haber migrado a .NET


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 22, 2011)

claro es lo que yo le digo que compre un VB6 usado su licencia y oviamente biene con el programa.
lo que no me parece bien es que compre una licencia del VB.net que cuesta unos $3000 para que la use con programas del VB6 que si va a comprarlo usado a lo sumo le venderan a unos $400 o $500 mas o menos, aparte si a la empresa que le vendes, y piensa que es la licencia del VB6 y le hacen el control correspondiente al personal de software legal, ellos no permiten que se lo utilice, por mas que sea mejor y mas cara la licencia que tu pagaste, porque lo mismo se sobreentiende que es ilegal el VB6 que tu tienes.
ya te dije tienes dos o migras a VB.net o compras un VB6 usado con su licencia obiamente.

y luego en margen a lo que hagas te recomendaria que de a poquito si quieres trates de ir migrando porque luego tus programas quedaran obsoletos, pormas que te esmeres el 100% con el VB6, ya que lo sotros tienen mas y mejores recursos. 
en fin. suerte amiguito bye bye, luego cuentanos que hiciste al final ejej bye


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

Para nada Jorge. Si yo compro una licencia de VS y con ella registro el VB6 es totalmente legal. Por supuesto ya no puedo registrar el VS. Pero a veces es más barato hacer eso que migrar todo un sistema.
Te digo esto porque yo tenía una licencia de VB5, y necesitaba unas cosas de VB6, pero ya no estaba en venta y tuve que hacer eso. Adecuar un código de más de 20000 líneas de instrucciones que me llevó en su momento más de 4 años de trabajo no es fácil.


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 22, 2011)

ok si vos decis que ya lo hiciste te creo, yo tenia entendio otra cosa, pero si ya lo hiciste ok me retracto.

cuatro aos demoraste haciendo un programa? uuu debe ser un programa largo no? de que trataba ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

Al proceso lo llaman "downgrade". Es un sistema de comercialización que lleva cuentas corrientes, cuentas bancarias, estadísticas y proyecciones de ventas, múltiples sucursales y puestos de venta, genera registros contables, manejo de múltiples listas de precios, generación de etiquetas, listados definibles por el usuario, perfiles de seguridad, manejo de POS (pequeños puestos de venta que también desarrollé pero con QBasic y base de datos bTrieve que funcionan con cualquier PC, free DOS, y la red con una aplicación gratuita de Microsoft), registradoras fiscales, etc.
Como dije, me llevó más de 4 años laburando casi exclusivamente en eso. Tengo un viejo pc exclusivo para la programación legal, con Windows 95c y VB instalado, ambos legales y en esa máquina solo programo, nada más (como detalle el procesador es un Cyrix pr233 ).


----------



## jorge andrada (Feb 22, 2011)

la verdad muy bueno, yo tambien tengo una pc exlusivamente para programacion, es mas ni si quiera la quiero conectar a internet a esa pc.
pero yo recien me estoy iniciando en esto, ya voy a abrir otro tema porque no estoy entendiendo bien como enviar y recivir datos por el puerto serie, com que l evoy comprendiendo pero aun me cuesta, aparte no puedo encontrar un ejemplo claro del manejo del puerto en VB.net
yo busco un programita de ejemplo, pero ya me estoy desviando ya lo voy a abrir a ese tema.


claro ni loco te pondrias a migrar un programa asi, para eso ya haces otro totalmente nuevo en VB.net, y hasta lo mejorarias. 

me voy un abraso y saludos espero verte en mi otro tema jeje bye bye muy buen programa el tuyo


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2011)

A partir del Windows Vista, VB .net es lo mejor.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> A partir del Windows Vista, VB .net es lo mejor.



Parece que te tatuaste la marca microsoft en la frente.. ademas de haberlo comprado. Si la app que desarrollaste en VB6, por ejemplo que sirvio en su momento por ser lo que habia.. hoy te sirve la misma aplicacion. No tenes que migrar nada a no ser que por algun cambio evolutivo que .net haga algo que VB6 no haga o lo haga mas simple.


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola:

Lo de Microsoft tampoco te pases, . Es lo único desente que he visto a ellos y me encanta, no por ello quiere decir que sea el mejor, si de los mejores que es distinto.

En cuanto al VB 6, tengo pensado en hacer un Interfaz para puerto serie y puerto paralelo bajo Windows XP. Como dices, en su época fue muy bien. Como estos puerto son viejos y los PC también viejos que no soportan el Visya y el 7, lo mejor es prepararlo para VB 6 bajo XP en PC antiguos y vale la pena.

Salud.


----------

